# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2013/2014



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

*Please DO NOT POST show discussions in this thread *

thanks 

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season (Starting Sept 2013-ish).

Fall 2013 Futon grid


Mistresses June 3 Mon ABC 10pm
Interior Therapy jeff lewis Trav Thurs Jun 6 9pm
Americas Got Talent Tues Jun 4 9pm
Burn Notice USA Thurs Jun 6 9pm
Major Crimes TNT Mon Jun 10 9pm
King and Maxwell TNT Mon Jun 10 10pm
Pretty little liars FAM Tues Jun 11 8pm
Royal Pains USA Wed Jun 12 9pm

Franklin and bash TNT Wed Jun 19 9pm
Under the Dome June 24 Mon ABC 10pm
Rizzoli and isles TNT Tues Jun 25 9pm
Perception TNT Tues Jun 25 10pm

Big Brother CBS Tues July 2 9pm

Who's line is it CW Tues July 16 8pm
Covert Affairs USA Tues July 16 9pm
Suits USA Tues July 16 10pm
Perfect Score CW Tues July 16 9pm
Breaking Point CW Sun July 29 9pm

Cold Justice TNT Tues Sept 3 9pm

Back in the game ABC 9/25/13 (We.)	8:30 PM	ABC
20/20  abc 9/15/13 (Su.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Bachelor abc
Castle  abc 9/23/13 (Mo.)	10:01 PM	ABC
Dance with the stars  abc 9/16/13 (Mo.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Greys anatomy abc 9/26/13 (Th.)	9:00 PM	ABC
last man standing abc 9/20/13 (Fr.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Middle abc 9/25/13 (We.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Modern family abc 9/25/13 (We.)	9:00 PM	ABC
Nashville abc 9/25/13 (We.)	10:00 PM	ABC
Neighbors abc 9/20/13 (Fr.)	8:31 PM	ABC
Once upon a time abc
Revenge abc 9/29/13 (Su.)	9:00 PM	ABC
Scandal abc 10/3/13 (Th.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Shark tank abc 9/20/13 (Fr.)	9:00 PM	ABC
Suburgatory abc
Taste abc
AFV ABC 10/13/13 (Su.)	7:00 PM	ABC
Betrayal ABC 9/29/13 (Su.)
Goldbergs ABC 9/24/13 (Tu.)	9:01 PM	ABC
Killer women ABC
Marvel agents of shield ABC 9/24/13 (Tu.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Mind Games ABC
Mixology ABC
Once upon a time in wonderland 10/10/13 (Th.)	8:00 PM	ABC 
Quest ABC 1/2/14 (Th.)	8:00 PM	ABC
Resurrection ABC 3/9/14 (Su.)	10:00 PM	ABC
Super fun night ABC 10/2/13 (We.)	9:31 PM	ABC
Trophy wife aBC 9/24/13 (Tu.)	9:31 PM	ABC

Lucky 7 ABC 9/24/13 (Tu.)	10:00 PM	ABC
2 Broke Girls  CBS 9/23/13 (Mo.)	9:00 PM	CBS
48 hours CBS 9/28/13 (Sa.)	10:00 PM	CBS
60 Minutes CBS 9/29/13 (Su.)	7:00 PM	CBS
Amazing Race CBS 9/29/13 (Su.)	8:00 PM	CBS
Bad teacher CBS
Big Bang Theory CBS 9/26/13 (Th.)	8:00 PM	CBS
Blue Bloods CBS 9/27/13 (Fr.)	10:00 PM	CBS
CSI CBS
Crazy Ones CBS
Elementary CBS
Friends with better lives CBS
Good Wife CBS
Hawaii 5 0  CBS
Hostages CBS
HIMYM CBS
Intelligence CBS
Mentalist CBS
Millers CBS
Mike and Molly CBS
NCIS CBS
Mom CBS
NCIS LA CBS
Reckless CBS
Person of Interest CBS
Survivor CBS
We are men CBS
Undercover boss CBS

Americas next top model cw
Beauty and the beast cw
Arrow CW
Carrrie diaries
Supernatural CW
Vampire Diaries CW
Hart of dixie cw
Nikita cw
Famous in 12 CW
The 100 CW
Originals CW
Reign CW
Star crossed CW
Tomorrow people CW

24 fox
American Dad Fox
American idol fox
Almost human Fox
Bobs Burgers Fox
Bones fox 
Brooklyn 99 Fox
Cosmos Fox
Dads Fox
Gang related fox 
Family guy fox
Enlisted fox
Following fox 
Hells kitchen fox
Kitchen nightmares fox
Junior masterchef fox

Murder police fox
Rake fox 
Short comedy hour fox
Sleepy hollow fox
Surviving jack fox
Us and them fox 
Wayward pines fox
Bones Fox
Family guy Fox
Following Fox
Glee fox
Mindy project fox
New Girl fox 
Rising hope fox 
Simpsons fox
X factor fox


Apprentice nbc
Biggest loser nbbc
Sing off NBC
Voice NBC
About a boy NBC
American dream builders nbc
Believe nbc
Blacklist nbc
chicago fire nbc
Community nbc 
Chicago pd nbc
Crossbones nbc
Crisis nbc
Dracula nbc
Family guide nbc
Food fighters nbc
Grimm nbc
Ironside nbc
Michale j fox nbc
Million second quiz nbc
night shift nbc
Sean saves the world nbc
Undateable nbc
Parenthood nbc
parks and rec nbc
Revolution nbc
SNL nbc
Law and order svu abc
Welcome to the family nbc
Sing off nbc
Voice NBC


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Breaking Bad AMC July 15th.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> Breaking Bad AMC July 15th.


Breaking Bad actually returns Aug. 11. Not sure where the July 15 date came from. That's not even a Sunday.

Edit: As long as I've already broken your rule about not posting in this thread, here are a couple others.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

What app is that?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Enrique said:


> What app is that?


It's called TV Show Tracker. You check off the episodes you've watched and it tells you which ones you still need to watch, when new episodes are coming on, etc.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Useful calendar with all the fall dates...

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/fall-tv-preview/zap-2013-fall-tv-premiere-dates,0,3765795.htmlstory


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

thanks


----------



## greitas (Aug 26, 2013)

Breaking Bar Rules!!!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Is this thread ever going to be updated?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Is this thread ever going to be updated?


+1


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

uw69 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.eonline.com/news/420006/fall-tv-2013-the-complete-network-schedule


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

http://tvline.com/2013/07/17/fall-tv-premiere-dates-2013-schedule-calendar-printable/


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

will try this week. things got crazy for a while over summer


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ABC Midseason



THURSDAY, JAN. 2
8-10 p.m. The Taste
10-11 p.m. The Assets

MONDAY, JAN. 6
8-10 p.m. The Bachelor

TUESDAY, JAN. 7
10-11 p.m. Killer Women

WEDNESDAY, JAN. 15
8:30-9 p.m. Suburgatory

WEDNESDAY, FEB. 26
9:30-10 p.m. Mixology

SUNDAY, MARCH 9
9-10 p.m. Resurrection (New Time)
10-11 p.m. Revenge (New Time)

TUESDAY, MARCH 11
10-11 p.m. Mind Games


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

FOX Midseason


MONDAY
Mondays, beginning Jan. 6:
8:00-9:00 PM ALMOST HUMAN
9:00-10:00 PM SLEEPY HOLLOW

Monday, Jan. 20:
8:00-9:00 PM SLEEPY HOLLOW (Season Finale; Special Time)
9:00-10:00 PM THE FOLLOWING (Season Premiere, Night Two)

Mondays, beginning Jan. 27:
8:00-9:00 PM ALMOST HUMAN
9:00-10:00 PM THE FOLLOWING

***************************
TUESDAY
Tuesdays, beginning Jan. 7:
8:00-8:30 PM DADS
8:30-9:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM THE MINDY PROJECT

Tuesday, Jan. 28:
8:00-8:30 PM DADS
8:30-9:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM THE MINDY PROJECT (Winter Finale)

Tuesday, Feb. 4:
8:00-8:30 PM DADS
8:30-9:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE (Encore)
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE (Time Period Premiere)

Tuesday, Feb. 11:
8:00-8:30 PM DADS
8:30-9:00 PM DADS
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE

Tuesday, Feb. 18:
8:00-10:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL (Special Night)

Tuesdays, beginning Feb. 25:
8:00-9:00 PM GLEE (Spring Premiere)
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE

Tuesday, March 25:
8:00-9:00 PM GLEE
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM BROOKLYN NINE-NINE (Season Finale)

Tuesday, April 1:
8:00-9:00 PM GLEE
9:00-9:30 PM THE MINDY PROJECT (Spring Premiere, Part One)
9:30-10:00 PM THE MINDY PROJECT (Spring Premiere, Part Two)

Tuesdays, beginning April 8:
8:00-9:00 PM GLEE
9:00-9:30 PM NEW GIRL
9:30-10:00 PM THE MINDY PROJECT (Time Period Premiere)

***************************

WEDNESDAY
Wednesdays, beginning Jan. 15:
8:00-10:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL (Season Premiere, Part One)

***************************

THURSDAY
Thursday, Jan. 16:
8:00-10:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL (Season Premiere, Part Two)

Thursdays, beginning Jan. 23:
8:00-9:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL (Time Period Premiere)
9:00-10:00 PM RAKE (Series Premiere)

***************************

FRIDAY
Fridays, beginning Jan. 10:
8:00-9:00 PM BONES
9:00-9:30 PM RAISING HOPE
9:30-10:00 PM ENLISTED (Series Premiere)

***************************

SATURDAY
Saturdays, beginning Jan. 11:
11:00 PM-Midnight ANIMATION DOMINATION HIGH-DEF, featuring
LUCAS BROS. MOVING CO. and GOLAN THE INSATIABLE

***************************

SUNDAY
Sundays, beginning Jan. 5:
8:00-8:30 PM THE SIMPSONS
8:30-9:00 PM BOB&#8217;S BURGERS
9:00-9:30 PM FAMILY GUY
9:30-10:00 PM AMERICAN DAD

Sunday, Jan. 19:
6:00-10:00 PM ET NFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME (Live)
10:00-11:00 PM ET/ THE FOLLOWING (Season Premiere, Night One)
7:00-8:00 PM PT

Sunday, Jan. 26:
8:00-8:30 PM THE SIMPSONS
8:30-9:00 PM BOB&#8217;S BURGERS
9:00-9:30 PM FAMILY GUY
9:30-10:00 PM AMERICAN DAD

Sunday, Feb. 2:
6:00-10:30 PM SUPER BOWL XLVIII (Live)
10:30-11:00 PM ET/ NEW GIRL
7:30-8:00 PM PT
11:00-11:30 PM ET/ BROOKLYN NINE-NINE
8:00-8:30 PM ET

Sundays, beginning Feb. 9:
8:00-8:30 PM THE SIMPSONS
8:30-9:00 PM BOB&#8217;S BURGERS
9:00-9:30 PM FAMILY GUY
9:30-10:00 PM AMERICAN DAD


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I kind of missed this until it showed up in my To Do List, but the next segment (I don't know if it's a new season or a continuation of a split season?) of _Major Crimes_ returns tonight. It is repeated a couple of times in case you miss tonight's airings.

On TNT.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just saw a sneak preview (thanks TiVo!) of _Kirstie_, a new TV Land comedy starting December 4th.

Kirstie Alley, Michael Richards, Rhea Perlman. Not sure I'll be in for an SP, but I'm interested enough to check it out anyway.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a mid-season replacement premiere schedule or guide of new shows?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Does anyone have a mid-season replacement premiere schedule or guide of new shows?


http://thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

i just put together my sci-fi/geeky/science geared list of new & premiere dates of show for the month of March.

http://www.friendsofcci.com/forum/index.php?topic=2785.0


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

APRIL 4TH - The second season of _*Unforgettable*_ continues, beginning this Friday, April 4th at 8 pm ET/7:00 CT.

The episode is listed on my TiVo as S02E08.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Someone else will need to take the reins of the 2014/2015 season sticky as I will be bowing out this year.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_*Longmire*_ returns for Season 3 on A&E on June 2nd! :up:


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Summer 2014 schedule grid:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/summer-2014-grid/

The schedule still has some TBA dates listed so check the site for updates. One show I noticed that is absent from the list is Tyrant on Fx. They've been advertising it heavily but no premiere date has been announced.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Summer 2014 schedule grid: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/summer-2014-grid/ The schedule still has some TBA dates listed so check the site for updates. One show I noticed that is absent from the list is Tyrant on Fx. They've been advertising it heavily but no premiere date has been announced.


Tonight while watching Louie on FX, they had a promo for Tyrant that said it premieres June 24.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_*Falling Skies*_ returns for season 4 on TNT on June 22nd.

They are showing all of season 3 an episode or two each night from 5/19-5/30, with a marathon of the entirety of season 3 (10 episodes) on Memorial Day from 9:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. CT thrown in. If you've been looking to get caught up or refreshed, here's your chance.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is a good website that is constantly updated with premiere dates:

http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-premiere-dates


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry about the late notice, but Season 3 of *Major Crimes* began tonight. There is another airing of the season premiere episode later tonight and also on Saturday and next Monday before the new ep.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Season 5 of _*Rookie Blue*_ begins this Thursday, June 19th at 8:59/7:59 CT with a two hour (and one minute) double episode scheduled as one solid block.

The original air date indicates 5/19/14 (I'm guessing a Canadian airing?), so you'll want to set New & Reruns or Everything to catch this.

The next week airs again at 8:59/7:59 CT for one hour.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

A good many premieres/returns over the next few days.
http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-premiere-dates
The Knick
Outlander
Legends
Franklin & Bash
just to name a few of the "higher profile" ones..


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Isn't it just about time for the 2014/2015 thread?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Isn't it just about time for the 2014/2015 thread?


Feel free to start one. Newsposter has stated he doesn't want to manage these threads anymore, so they're fair game to anyone who wants that responsibility.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Isn't it just about time for the 2014/2015 thread?


Why is this thread needed when you have sites like these:

Metacritic

Futon Critic

plus the many other entertainment sites with lists?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah seems like a lot of needless work parsing what can just be easily linked to, into it's own list here any more. Anyone/Everyone could just do something similar to what I did above once a week from now on. Just bump this, or a new thread, with the highlights for the week and the link to metacritic, or something else, if it's a better reference.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hopefully everyone realizes the new fall season is upon us now
http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-premiere-dates


----------

